# NC Nerbs gathering



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The next NC NERBs rodbuilding gathering will be held on saturday March 27th at my place in salisbury NC, we will be putting a limit of 20 people on this one. More details to come soon, if you wish to attend please post up


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

count me in


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I might come*

Depend on the weather and water temperature.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

As of now we have 8 confirmed and 1 depending on water temp . Steve, myself and Scott Parsons, will be doing a Dec wrap demo of the heart pattern, going over Billy Vivona's book Decorative Wraps, showing some demos on EVA and Cork inlays. I will cover Ellipticals, turning the blocks to round, shaping, trim rings,a nd polishing the EVA. We will also be covering Carbon Skinned grips. After that will be a little Q&A real casual like and just a lot of BSing. We will be grilling Hot dogs and Brats so we will post up a needs list and have guys sign up as to what they will bring. I will post up directions shortly. Everyone wanting a chair should bring one, I have a few fold up chairs but not enough...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

why can't you guys pick a weekend I can make! LOL 

Mother-in-law is flying into town from CA that weekend. While I would love to be at the meeting, I would shatter the tranquility of the home by attending, even though staying with the MIL will shatter my personal tranquility


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

If I am not working sign me up, I will let you know for sure when the next schedule is out.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> If I am not working sign me up, I will let you know for sure when the next schedule is out.


I put you down as a solid maybe, Let me know if you can make it


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Didn't you already do a heart pattern?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> Didn't you already do a heart pattern?


Yep, but its easy and fast to do, that way people that havent done a closed wrap can get an idea of how to do one, just gives them the basics to help get started


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

count me in.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I plan on coming. If I don't have to work.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Chuck, hold me a spot. I'll let ya know if anything changes. 

Robert, if you are staying overnight, do you have a place to stay? If not let me know. We could hit the shop too before ya head back.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> Chuck, hold me a spot. I'll let ya know if anything changes.
> 
> Robert, if you are staying overnight, do you have a place to stay? If not let me know. We could hit the shop too before ya head back.


I hadn't planned that far ahead. Give me a call.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

UPDATE**
The gathering is almost full, I may switch the wrap to something different and go over the layout and a few passes if thats what everyone wants. I need input on that, We are asking those that are attending to bring something i.e. hotdogs, brats chips drinks, if you want beer bring what you want just dont be planning on getting trashed, My son will be there and I will send you packing...IF you havent been contacted about what is needed please shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Rod Rapping*

Please put my name in the hat.

Inman


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok guys we have 17 confirmed attending so far with a few more maybes. We will be covering decorative wraps, Billy's book and how to use it, Eva grips of many types, and carbon skinned foam from start to finish.I do have Billy's book and a few of his thread packing tool that will be for sale at the gathering.We will be grilling lunch, if you have not been contacted about what to bring please contact me so I can tell you. I do not care if you guys want to bring some beer, just dont plan on getting trashed at my house, you will be asked to leave.Please bring some of your own rods so we have plenty of things to check out. Bring yourself a folding chair as I dont have enough for everyone. This will be held in my garage/ workshop area, and I will set up a canopy outside for lunch if the weather is good enough.Directions: FromRaleigh, north of Salisbury area, Take 85 south towards Charlotte. Take exit 70 the webb road exit, at the top of the ramp turn right, you will turn right at the top of the ramp on webb road. In about a half mile you will be at a stop light at the intersection of Webb roads and hwy 29, continue straight, the road name changes to Roseman road at the intersection. At the end of the road, only about a mile, turn left at the stop sign on Grace Church road, in about a mile you will come to a caution light, go straight through. Take the second road on the left after the caution light which is Random Drive, and the entrance of my development Grace Ridge. Once in the developement take the second right which is Strawberry Ln, my house is in the cul-de-sac it is a grey 2 story home house # 270. From south of Salisbury take HWY 85 north to exit 70 webb road, at the top of the ramp take a left.In about a half mile you will be at a stop light at the intersection of Webb roads and hwy 29, continue straight, the road name changes to Roseman road at the intersection. At the end of the road, only about a mile, turn left at the stop sign on Grace Church road, in about a mile you will come to a caution light, go straight through. Take the second road on the left after the caution light which is Random Drive, and the entrance of my development Grace Ridge. Once in the developement take the second right which is Strawberry Ln, my house is in the cul-de-sac it is a grey 2 story home house # 270. GPS usually will not bring you to my house, it will usually get you to grace church road, but doesnt usually have my neighborhood streets correct. You can also call me at 704-798-0386 if you have any trouble.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

sorry dude, count me out, I had something come up and I have to go to Greenville for the weekend, I will get up there next time.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Chuck, it looks like I am gonna have to back out. There is a possibility I may be able to come, but it's not looking good right now. If something changes I will let you know.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*To Fish Or Not To Fish.....*

I think I'll fish. Son in law asked me to go this morning. Can' turn him down.

I hope we can get together soon and practice a little. You Guys have fun today.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

AHHH I just saw this thread...next time I guess


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you Chuck for having us over. Once again, you put on a great gathering. For those that weren't there, you missed a good one. We covered wrap layouts, foam core carbon grips, turning eva, eva inlays, and more. Chuck did a top notch job providing information and demonstrations. Others brought their rods to show off including a very nice bass rod wrapped very clean with a nice spiral guide wrap. Well worth the trip from Linden, imo.

Chuck even had pretty flowers freshly planted.....LOL

Robert


----------

